# D.O.T is going nuts



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

any of you guys that are from NY, look out!

D.O.T is stopping everyone with a truck or trailer on I 684 and I95.

two guys i know, both were stopped for having overloaded trailers. D.O.T weighed their trailers and said the tires were overloaded. supposedly the trailers were not overloaded, but loaded close to capacity, and the original tires on the trailers were not the right load range.

another buddy, received a ticket for not having his wheelbarrows tied down in the back of his dump.

they are nit picking everything!

i have also seen portable scales being used in assorted towns around the same area.

nuts

be care full


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Your tax dollars at work...

I saw DCSO doing a roadside inspection of a ten wheeler up here the other day, now another agency to contend with.

You're right about nitpicking, I once had a trooper try to give me a ticket for a plate light that wasn't bright enough, in broad daylight! I pointed out the DOT number on the lens, so he got me for no extiguisher instead, in my little F-350!


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Its not nuts,

It is to keep everyone safe. Now for you buddy with the wheelbarrow, wonder why he got a ticket? This is why he got pulled over didn't think his truck could be pulled over gave the inspector an attitude, and the inspector found something to write him on.

Thats how they work.

I feel a lot safer when I am not behind some moron in a 1 ton dump full of crushed rock pulling a skid steer at the same time. 

Geoff


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Its been going on in Mass for sometime now. Its common knowledge that this state is flat broke and this is a way of generating significant revenue. I have been lucky enough to get the heads up on when the truck teams are out in force from a connection in the state police however  . Until I bought the 550 I had no real use of this info other than passing it on to my uncle (drives a tenwheeler) http://community.webshots.com/photo/76379596/76380665vwIwio . 
But now it should save me a bit of hassle when towing my bobcat back from cape cod.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have seen brand new trucks pulled over.Now you tell me what the purpose of that is?I can see if it's real old and in very poor condition but not 2 or 3 new ones.They all could not of breaking the law.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Ya its pretty crazy out there everyone with a truck has to be carefull because they will stop anybody for anything. they wont give no one a break:realmad:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I think between paying all the fee's and insurance and exicse taxes and so forth it leaves little money to fix the trucks to 100% .Then you just get the guys who don't care weather they have money to keep them up and just keep running them untill they break down,which in turn atracks the dot like bears to honey.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

its all for money and they must meet their quotas OH i forgot they don't have quotas and I also forgot if you re a good looking female even if your kid isn't in the correct car seat they will "talk " to her and let here go .But dont have a fire extinguisher your nailed LOL it's called officers discretion


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Geoff, here in NY our State Government has failed to pass a budget, and all agencies are being asked to find areas of savings. The DOT cops were threatened with their jobs in a review of their productivity, and being a DOT cop is considerd a cake job.

As a result, in an effort to prove their worth, DOT has been going on ticket writing binges here in NY. I think you know as well as anyone that DOT can find something wrong with a showroom new truck.

I've been involved in trucking in NY for almost 25 years, it used to be if your truck was safe, you'd pass through. But now, they deadline you for any tiny violation, it's quite a bit tougher.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I am not sure about the rules for here in NYS but if your truck is an passenger vehicle (usually half ton trucks), you don't have to pull over. But for larger pickup trucks that has commercial plates, I do not believe that you need to pull over unless you are towing something. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Here in Philly the Dot pulls any thing over from a junker dump to a brand new dump.They got my tri-axle for not having the breaks adjusted correcttly.


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

Wow, maybe I will pull the signs off truck(pickup). All equipment is in unlettered enclosed trailer. Problem solved, no longer looks commercial, tell me if I'm correct, please.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Mike,

Here in NY it doesn't matter if it looks commercial. It matters how it is registered. Business or residential. 

Johnny homeowner can go down the road with x amount of gas in his trunk or backseat and DOT won't touch them.

Ah they are keeping our roads safe, I just wish they would give us warnings first!


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

how many people do you guys see with lumber on the roof, or mattresses, or molding sticking out of the sunroof of their Mercedes?

do they get stopped by d.o.t? no, they don't.

but i can get stopped going south, then again going north on I684 all day long, and the same inspector's will check the truck or trailer from end to end every time.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Paul what you would have to do is get a picture or a vidio of an inspector watching a car or truck that is non commercial going by and doing nothing to stop it. then put it on the T.V. for every one to see.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Cat, we're all working stiffs here, who's got time for taping?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I know but had to say it With all the new stuff out there digital cameras that also film most every one has one well I don't but alot of guys do .But it would be nice to give those guys a good zinger for pulling the same guys over who's trucks are in good condtion, After a while they would know who maintains there trucks and who lets them go. But in the end we all know they are out there to get the payup .


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I've seen so many trucks getting pulled over these last few days its nuts. I saw a lot of trucks being towed away to and most likely for something stupid. i'm always nervous when i have the machine and trailer on the truck because they will pull me over without thinking twice.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Mar 15, 2003)

*Don't worry*

If your legal and don't give the trooper an attitude you don't have to worry. Do you have any idea how many trucks have brakes out of adjustment? Or maybe are overloaded? Or maybe the log books are not up to snuff? Brand new trucks come off the lines with tires that are underrated for the truck GVW. Alot of drivers don't even have CDL's. I've got 4 dumps and it's just easier to play the game the right way.

Hey it might be your family that gets squashed by that overloaded dumptruck with the brakes out of adjustment and the driver without proper trainingt, or mine.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

"Brand new trucks come off the lines with tires that are underrated for the truck GVW."

This seems to be a major problem along with trailers. Every purchase I make now, I go around and add up the tire ratings.
Was at a dealer a few weeks ago looking at a trailer and the tires did not add up to what the trailer GVW was.  

Also in NY they want four chains on each machine w/ binders and if over 10,000 lbs. they want you to use half inch chain. Even a fifth for safety. Trooper told my buddy it was a felony and he could be arrested for not having it properly tied down.  

Yes, having trucks myself I understand their job, but they should be out on weekends when all the riftraft is running illegal!!!!


----------



## Roadwarrior (Mar 15, 2003)

*They do here*

They work weekends here and even some nights. Sometimes on 81 they set up and and work for 72 straight hours.

We have them come to our shop avery year or so and give us a refresher course. It helps.


----------

